# Do you wish your corps would do more with your Affiliated Unit?



## david124124 (27 Nov 2005)

Do I wish that my corps. would do more with its AF?
Yeah!


How many cadets out there wish that there Corps. would do more with there AF? 
And if your corps. does do alot,what does your corps do when with the Affiliated Unit?  :mg:

No period after corps.


----------



## geo (27 Nov 2005)

some do & some don't
It's a matter of need and what the CC has provided to the local Reserve unit over the years.
If your CC has provided many cadets to their ranks then the Reserve unit will be more inclined to provide some time and resources to develop their futur leaders.

Important that your CIC leaders to meet & socialize with the Resrerve unit's Officers & NCOs. 

Keep your expectations low & build on them

Have fun!


----------



## sheikyerbouti (27 Nov 2005)

At my old corps it depended mostly on the CO's relationship with the affiliated unit. We had one CO who got us involved as observers on exercise and then we had one who got us involved in exercises. 

 In the case of my corps it had jack to do with recruitment as nobody was recruited once we aged out. There was no encouragement from above and the ones (more like one) who did join weren't very well looked upon. just my 2 cents...


----------



## Dane (28 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> some do & some don't
> It's a matter of need and what the CC has provided to the local Reserve unit over the years.
> If your CC has provided many cadets to their ranks then the Reserve unit will be more inclined to provide some time and resources to develop their futur leaders.
> 
> ...



One problem we had is our Cadet Corps contributed zippo to the PRes unit in terms of recruiting. They didn't pay too much attention (but provided uniform parts, access to the Armoury etc) to the Cadet Corps, but then they got a huge amount of $$$ to increase there numbers by almost 100% and all the sudden we were FTXs with them 3-4 times a year. Now they're averaging about 4-5 people from the Corps a year. It's sort of a self fufilling prophecy, if you don't think you'll get people from the CC there isn't a lot of activities between the two units.

Like you said it's also important for CIC officers to get to know the PRes members, and for them to a. get along b. have an understanding of the goals of the two orgainzations. 
All the officers from my former Cadet Corps are members of the mess, and that social aspect was a bridge to more activities and better support. It can also be important to dispell myths about the CIC as there are some pretty negative stereotypes out there.


----------



## p_imbeault (28 Nov 2005)

Our Corps is affiliated with the LdSH (RC). I think we usually have about 2-4 activities a year with them. I believe that is plenty, the Strats in Edmonton usually invite all the Cadet Corps affiliated with them to these activities (There are 7 cadet corps in AB affiliated with the Strathconas'). 

Each year I have been with our Corps in Mayerthorpe we've always participated in Moreuil Wood Parade (A WW1 Remembrance Parade) and another activity(es) that let our Cadets get up and close with some of the equipment the Regiment uses. The Cadets get to ride in some of the Armoured Vehicles (LAV III, Bison, Coyote), and have got to climb on the Leopard Tank, and check out some Armoured Recce Equipment set up in the field at Wainwright. 

I think it is awesome that this Reg Force Regiment takes the time to spend time with the RCAC corps affiliated with them. The Cadets always really enjoy it, and it stimulates an intrest in joining the CF, infact a couple of from my Corps have joined the Regiment. I'm an Infantry man myself  

Big thank you to the Strathconas


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (29 Nov 2005)

I think, somewhat its a "give and take" sort of relationship. A lot of cadets assume because you are not going out with your reserve unit firing there weapons, (seems to be the big thing.) Doesn't mean they aren't supporting you. For all you know the majority of your corps private funding could be coming from your reserve unit. Funding the activities that are actually in your curriculum. 

But like I said I believe it is give and take. I know with my corp out band plays for there CO's parades or any other time the need them, our CO is active with their officers and in the officers mess. "Networking" is one of the key factors in getting the support you desire.


----------



## ryanmann356 (30 Nov 2005)

If your home corps is based on a militia that was disbanded you dont have much of a choice lol
faugh a ballagh


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (30 Nov 2005)

ryanmann356 said:
			
		

> If your home corps is based on a militia that was disbanded you dont have much of a choice lol
> faugh a ballagh



I don't quite understand where that came from.


----------



## Dane (30 Nov 2005)

HIs AfU was the Irish Fusiliers of Canada. They're long gone, but there traditions etc were given to the BCR family, which in turn took "over" all the Irish affiliated units (Pipe Band and Cadet Corps). So the affiliated unit isn't disbanded, it's the Biritish Columbia Regiment, but the Cadet Corps is still refered too as _the Irish_ .


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (30 Nov 2005)

Thanks, I was kinda confused aobut that.  ;D


----------



## ryanmann356 (1 Dec 2005)

yeah sorry i was unclear about that.  Anyway our cadet corps is amalgimated with the BCR but the BCR reserve/reg force unit is in Vancouver and our cadet corps is in Richmond so we dont do anything with them.  But it is alot of fun working with reserve/reg force guys in cadets.  Even when I was in CL in Vernon we did training with a master corporal from PPCLI and the stories he told us were hillariouse.  The training you receive seems alot more practical when its taught to you by someone who used it in like, Afgahnistan or something, rather than it being taught to you by another kid but thats just my opinion,  could be wrong.   :warstory:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Ranger (3 Dec 2005)

The problem with the amalgamation of the two, RCAC and CF, is that they're worlds apart.  Sure, they generally have the same concepts, but completely  different attitudes.  Unless the CF members are willing to put up with silly, naive 12 year olds, cadets will remain that, naive.  Tis a shame that cadets have such a bad light cast upon them.  In my opinion, cadet recruits vs. CF recruits and  CIC officers vs. Reg. Force/Reserve officers simply cannot compare.


----------



## Dane (3 Dec 2005)

No one's talking amalgamation, this is like go to work with your Parent Day you do in CAPP.


----------



## Franko (3 Dec 2005)

We in the RCD do take out the more senior cadets on some of our exercises in Pet.

Mind you our OP tempo right now prevents us from doing so...at least for this year.

Regards


----------



## Steel Badger (3 Dec 2005)

Franko

    We used to take senior cadets in the field on a regular basis...but the practice was given the kaibosh about 6-7 years ago. Would you know per chance if the cadet thrones and powers are now allowing us to do so?



Cheers



Dave


----------



## Dane (4 Dec 2005)

You can, the Cadet LHQ must first seek authorization from the RSCU, and I'm sure something must be done on the unit's end of things but I have no diea what that would be.

Cadets will also recieve food budget etc to go towards the unit.


----------



## Franko (4 Dec 2005)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> Franko
> 
> We used to take senior cadets in the field on a regular basis...but the practice was given the kaibosh about 6-7 years ago. Would you know per chance if the cadet thrones and powers are now allowing us to do so?



Yes the affil unit can still do so. We did it not over 3 years ago....and it's still a go as far as I can recall. The affil unit has alot more leeway to do so than the cadet unit itself. They do not go through the same CoC as the cadets either. It would be the same as a Dog and Pony that lasted a full weekend with civies...which we've also done.

It all depends on the affil unit's willingness to put through the paper work and time to see it through.

Hope that helps.

Regards


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (4 Dec 2005)

I dont think we've ever done anything with our Afu. We usually don't even see them. The only people who see them usually is the band when we go to the armouries on the weekend for our instruments for parades and they are there training. I wish we could do stuff with them because we have alot we could learn from them. Plus I know alot of the guys from there and it would be nice to see them again...


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (5 Dec 2005)

xx-BabyGirl-xx said:
			
		

> I dont think we've ever done anything with our Afu. We usually don't even see them. The only people who see them usually is the band when we go to the armouries on the weekend for our instruments for parades and they are there training. I wish we could do stuff with them because we have alot we could learn from them. Plus I know alot of the guys from there and it would be nice to see them again...



I actually thing this is a great post. It wasn't written like a novel but it get the point across. The majority of the posts in this thread seem to say the same thing. That they don't do anything with there affiliated unit any more, with the exception of the band. I think its true that you could learn a lot form your affiliated unit, maybe even break down the barriers between cadets and the army, at least a little.


----------



## Gunnerlove (26 Dec 2005)

Just remember that your Cadet rank means nothing to the trained soldiers you are with. We have had a number of Cadets on exercise who are unwilling to accept this fact, which has eroded the relationship between between my Reg't and our Cadets.


----------



## geo (27 Dec 2005)

Reg Cpl looks down at the Res Cpl who looks down at the Cadet Cpl..... see anything common here?

It is obvious that a 14 yr old will not have the same baggage of experience as an 18 or 20 yr old individual. It is obvious that someone with some very basic courses will have the same capabilities as someone with years of full time experience and leadership courses up the Kazoo...

That having been said, the Cadet NCOs lead their troops. The Reserve NCOs lead their troops and the Reg NCOs lead their troops. (depending on your branch, Reg/Res training is similar and can be interchanged)

My former Reserve unit conducts a Leadership course for it's affiliated Cadet Corps over the XMass break every year. The unit offers - the Corps has a choice of accepting or "giving it a pass"... It's up to the Corps leaders to decide if it's within the scope of values they want to transmit to their members.


----------



## geo (27 Dec 2005)

Why would any corp leader turn down an offer?
- believe it or not, some leaders are anti-military (possibly mad because they were turned down). Have you noticed that Cadet uniforms are adorned with badges like boy scouts and that weapons training and weapon drill has been downplayed over the years? These leaders don't always last a long time so as they dissapear, they are replaced with others who may think differently.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Dec 2005)

Unfortunately I never had any encounters with cadets when I was RCD but since I have been navy my enounters with them have been less then idea. There are good and bad apples in both the CF and the cadet movement so I can understand why an affiliated unit(and the CF in general) might want to limit their dealings with cadets.


----------



## c.jacob (27 Dec 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I never had any encounters with cadets when I was RCD but since I have been navy my enounters with them have been less then idea. There are good and bad apples in both the CF and the cadet movement so I can understand why an affiliated unit(and the CF in general) might want to limit their dealings with cadets.



Very true.  It only takes a bad few to give a bad name to the rest.


----------



## geo (27 Dec 2005)

without having all details - am sure that scouts would say the same ab69


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> We have become similar, but to say they're the exact same would be a little much.  Scouts are given badges left, right, up, and down for everything they do, whereas cadets' badges ARE given for hard work, outside of the mandatory program.



Having  known friends kids in scouts for a number of years, I know they work hard to earn those badges. Armyboi, I would suggest you drop this "cadets are better then everyone elses" attitude before it gets you in serious trouble. You wonder why Res/Regs have not much respect for a lot of you well Cadet/Sgt Dickin, your display of superiority on this forum pretty much underscores the disdain we feel.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Actually yes, I do.  I spent 3 years as a Cub (Pack Leader) and 2 years as a Scout (Troop Leader).  I can tell you from pure experience that you can earn 5+ badges a night...


OK 

It has been a while since I have been is Cubs and Scouts, but I have to call You on this.  

Let me see.  According to your profile you are 15.  Now you claim to have been a Troop Leader for 2 years......assuming you are still in Scouts, you would have been a Troop Leader at the age of 13.  Carrying on.....you claim also to have been a Pack Leader for three years......and again, assuming you went directly from Pack Leader straight into Scouts to become a Troop Leader......you would have been a Pack Leader at the tender age of 10.  Where is that BS flag?

When I was in Cubs the Pack Leader was over 65 years old.  When I was in Scouts, the Troop Leader was a High School Shop Teacher.  

Where is that BS Flag?  Big time.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Dec 2005)

You know for someone that was banned once and let back in after Kyle interceded for you I am sick of your behaviour and in the long run this show of repaying him. Consider yourself on C&P with the chances of being Banned again.


----------



## Scott (28 Dec 2005)

OK, back on topic, problem has been dealt with


----------



## catalyst (30 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> We have become similar, but to say they're the exact same would be a little much.  Scouts are given badges left, right, up, and down for everything they do, whereas cadets' badges ARE given for hard work, outside of the mandatory program.



I was a guide (scout) and am now a guide leader. I earned badges, and while there are a lot of them, all the ones I earned were for HARD WORK outside of the manditory program.  And so what if we earn many badges? We earned them and we put a lot of effort into earning them.


----------



## 3rd Herd (31 Dec 2005)

For two years in my Bn, my "supplementary" duty was Cadet Liaison/Safety staff. I was responsible for two cadet corps ensuring on the safety of cadet activities and the other comprised of beg, borrowing, stealling all the resources I could from everyone. I planned a live fire range weekend for the one corp to help with enlistment. Took 64 C1s, 20 C2's, Carl G's with inserts and a GPMG. A duce and a half carried the ammo. Besides myself ( it was duty for me) I had one plt co. and six other guys from the Bn give up a fair amount of their free time to see it through. Transported it all in a AVGP and used the secure hanger at the local air force base as overnight armoury.Took allot of paperwork and planning but the okay dokey letter from my CO was worth it. What was even better on my next visit they had maxed out on numbers of new recruits and the expression on the company CQ's face when we checked the weapons back in-cleaner than when they went out, needless to say I never had a problem borrowing from him . I know my regt. still has this supplementary duty going. But in the past there was not the heavy ops schedule that there is now. If you want something find the paperwork and submit it, you have a 50-50 chance of getting it.


----------



## Scott (31 Dec 2005)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> I was a guide (scout) and am now a guide leader. I earned badges, and while there are a lot of them, all the ones I earned were for HARD WORK outside of the manditory program.  And so what if we earn many badges? We earned them and we put a lot of effort into earning them.



Never mind him, you'll notice that he has earned himself his own badge from the Staff at Army.ca. He won't be around to make foolish comments like that any longer.


----------



## NL_engineer (31 Dec 2005)

Since I have been in the army the only encounters with cadets I have had (besides the Regent Mall In Fredericton; thats another story) is after FTX's and cadet Sr. NCO's, seem to think they out rank and now more then us.

I personally would have no problem showing them what we do, or helping them learn field craft. But none of the people I know from my unit or others want to have to put up with the 16 year old Hot Shot Cadet CWO who wants to be called Sir.


----------



## c.jacob (1 Jan 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Since I have been in the army the only encounters with cadets I have had (besides the Regent Mall In Fredericton; thats another story) is after FTX's and cadet Sr. NCO's, seem to think they out rank and now more then us.
> 
> I personally would have no problem showing them what we do, or helping them learn field craft. But none of the people I know from my unit or others want to have to put up with the 16 year old Hot Shot Cadet CWO who wants to be called Sir.



  That's a shame that a few cadets who get big heads because they have a high rank in cadets can ruin it for others.  Cadets can benefit alot from Reg and Res soldiers.  But it's definitely understandable the frustration you can get.  We have always had a good relationship with our affiliated unit and did alot with them.  But we never had a problem with cadets having an attitude towards the militia.  They would sit and listen to what they were being taught and they looked up to the reservists alot.


----------



## ryanmann356 (2 Jan 2006)

Exactly, I find that the lesson being taught is alot more interesting if its being taught by someone who is in the reg/res because they know exactly what they're doing.  When some newely promoted cadet Sergeant is teaching a lesson it always seems to be dry and/or boring.


----------



## fraken14 (28 Jan 2006)

I completely agree. I had a cadet m/cpl join reserves and come back and teach us bushcraft a couple of times and man he learned alot :gunner: Other than him we don't do too much with our affiliated unit, we did one change of command parade when their CO retired but that was it.


----------



## Armoured_Cadet (3 Jul 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> We in the RCD do take out the more senior cadets on some of our exercises in Pet.
> 
> Mind you our OP tempo right now prevents us from doing so...at least for this year.
> 
> Regards



yeah im an RCD cadet and good to see someone from the regiment


----------



## Armoured_Cadet (3 Jul 2006)

I am an RCD Cadet and my corps does quite a bit when it comes to activities and exercises with our regiment, actually in may we had an exercises called Exercises Coyote, during that exercises a squadron from the Royal Canadian Dragoons came down fully equip ed and we had a good go through and we learned a lot. MY corps is very proud to be affiliated to the RCD and are happy the be part of the regimental family. We have RCD's come down most training nights to help assist in teaching and drill, they help my corps become better and improve, i hope other cadet corps are able to have the same experience that my corps has been allowed, we also got to play with the new C7A2's, C8's, Carl Gustav's, C6's, C9's (A1,A2) and the general issue pistol (not sure what make).


----------



## Franko (3 Jul 2006)

Glad you enjoy what the Dragoon family provides.

I'll see you next fall. Enjoy your summer.

Regards


----------



## Beezer (8 Aug 2006)

I'm curious to know if cadets while on exercise are allowed to carry a C7 or a C9, with or without blank ammo.

Are they allowed to go on a range exercise and shoot with their respective regiment?

Is there an official refence to this somewhere.

I ask because I once saw a CIC Captain march onto a cenotaph halfway through a Remembrance Day ceremony and remove the C7 from a cadet who was holding it. Was she right or wrong to do so?


----------



## Burrows (8 Aug 2006)

Cadets are not to be carrying any weaponry during an exercise.  They are however allowed to fire the C7 rifle on a range with proper range staff available.

In the situation of the CIC Capt, while cadets are meant to do drill with the Lee Enfield, not loaded; I'd say it was wrong to march up and take it out of the cadets hands DURING the ceremony as the cadet probably wasn't endangering anyones safety as the weapons aren't meant to be loaded.


----------



## Beezer (9 Aug 2006)

That's what I heard too.

Is there an official reference to that?

I was thinking of maybe getting the cadet corps seniors to follow along the regiment for a day. For example, the cadet RSM follows along the regiment's RSM, the Cadet CQ can work with the CQ at the regiment and the cadet WO could see what a platoon warrant does. Is that a good idea?


----------



## rwgill (9 Aug 2006)

All Orders and Regulations can be found at www.cadets.ca.  You will want to check out the CATOs and Regional Orders, as well as the Cadet Detachment.

As for what to do:  Most ideas are good ideas AS LONG AS they fall in line with the different Orders and Regulations, the Cadet Detachment, the Affiliated Unit's CO and the Cadet Unit CO.


----------



## geo (9 Aug 2006)

Beezer, one of the issues with the rifle has to do with the sights.  The tritium isn't supposed to be good for em - so cadet OKd C7s are supposed to still have iron sights. (yeah - don't ask about why it's safe for us while it isn't for them)

With respect to Cadet NCOs riding shotgun with their counterparts in the unit - t'was done before, can be done again BUT, for the most part, the Cadets will find the basic day to day stuff pert Boring.  In days of old, the Cadet RSMs would be invited to lurk at some of the RSMs weekly meetings with his CSMs.


----------



## Beezer (9 Aug 2006)

They can't use the C7s because of the tritium in the scope? But they are allowed to shoot on ranges with us?!?

So is it safe to assume that if the regiment wanted to bring out senior cadets, say 15-18 years old, and equip them with C7s or C9s without scopes to give them the "feel" of what would we do would be a good idea?

We could always give them the C6 or Carl G! LOL!


----------



## rwgill (9 Aug 2006)

Before you get excited Beezer, please read this:

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1133_b.pdf

And read the CATOs.  

Though the CATOs may not directly apply to you, as a member of the PRes, they do apply to cadets, CIC Officers and anyone else who deals with cadets (that being PRes and Reg F when working with cadets).


----------



## Beezer (9 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the link but it seems pretty vague. If I were to take it at face value then cadets would not be allowed to carry weapons period.

But where is the link for cadets carrying weapons on parade? 

Where is the link for cadets being allowed to shoot on a conventional range exercise? (As stated by Kyle Burrows)

Is there any CIC officer that can tell me in their experience are cadets pushed or guided to join the military or to return to the cadet corps as a CIC officer?


----------



## rwgill (9 Aug 2006)

Beezer, start here:

http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp  There are several different.  Please remember that these are national orders which are augmented by provincial orders.  In general, no weapons on an Ex.

On parade, the only weapon permitted (under normal circumstances) is the Lee Enfield.

One of the aims of the Canadian Cadet Movement is to *stimulate interest in the Canadian Forces*.  The Sea Cadets focus on the Navy, Air Cadets focus on the Air Force.  The Army Cadets, through the use of affiliated units, focus on stimulating interest in the Army, but as well it stimulates interest in regiments, trades and branches.  Some cadets do choose to become CIC but many join the the Reserve Forces and Regular Forces.

If you are interested even more, visit www.cadets.ca and you can also visit www.armycadethistory.com and www.armycadetleague.ca


----------



## c.jacob (9 Aug 2006)

Beezer said:
			
		

> That's what I heard too.
> 
> Is there an official reference to that?
> 
> I was thinking of maybe getting the cadet corps seniors to follow along the regiment for a day. For example, the cadet RSM follows along the regiment's RSM, the Cadet CQ can work with the CQ at the regiment and the cadet WO could see what a platoon warrant does. Is that a good idea?



Just on a personal note. I think that's a great idea.


----------



## qyrang (29 Aug 2006)

Out of curiosity, if said cadet went on an exercise and did movements and some rifle training with their affiliated unit would that be okay?Or would they be repremanded for it. Even if that cadet had their restricted firearms licence. (Just the possesion not the acquisition licence.) Just a question for anybody who can answer it..


----------



## p_imbeault (30 Aug 2006)

What kind of question is that? Seriously?
If you were doing something you shouldn't have been, then expect to be punished if the situation comes to light. It doesn't sound like something you should be bringing up on a public forum if it involves you.


----------



## geo (30 Aug 2006)

Regardless of the civilian documents the cadet might have, they aren't military papers and consequently - they are not allowed.... Also, the CF deals with Restricted & prohibited weapons - consequently, said cadet DOES NOT have papers for those.

Cadets do not to go on field training exerciese with Reg/Res units.
If they do, someone should / will get his "weewee" slapped


----------



## geo (30 Aug 2006)

Piper,
I don't consider "day trip" cadets shadowing troop activities as being a participant...

WRT ranges,  if memory serves me right, cadets aren't supposed to come close to the Scopes we have on the C7/C8/C9 family of weapons.... someone is afraid the mildly radioactive material will cause em to glow in the dark (or stunt their growth)


----------



## qyrang (30 Aug 2006)

Imbeault: No one in our home corp has done any exercise or any field training/ shadowing to my knowledge. The most we have ever done is gone shooting with them and that was a while ago. This was only a question to see if any qualifications in the civilian world applied to the military. I also did not state that I or anyone else has gone and done an exercise with my affiliated unit.


----------



## geo (30 Aug 2006)

.... then the answer is.... NO!


----------



## p_imbeault (30 Aug 2006)

qyrang said:
			
		

> Imbeault: No one in our home corp has done any exercise or any field training/ shadowing to my knowledge. The most we have ever done is gone shooting with them and that was a while ago. This was only a question to see if any qualifications in the civilian world applied to the military. I also did not state that I or anyone else has gone and done an exercise with my affiliated unit.


Alright Qyrang, I apologies I misinterpreted the question. It sounded as if you had been up to no good.


----------



## qyrang (1 Sep 2006)

Although we cannot go on exercises with the reserves, I believe that by taking a group of the top rated cadets from each corp on an exercise as an observer could spark a strong intrest in the cadets. By having this day trip, it would give the most intrested cadets something to strive for and it may encourage future recruitment. Just a simple recruiting idea to show the cadets how exciting the CF is.


----------



## rwgill (3 Sep 2006)

qyrang said:
			
		

> Although we cannot go on exercises with the reserves,


I guess you haven't followed this thread.

Read the CATOs

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1133_b.pdf

Then go check your Regional Orders.


----------



## qyrang (4 Sep 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Cadets do not to go on field training exercise with Reg/Res units.



Going by the link that rwgill has given me, it states: One of the three aims of the Cadet Movement is to stimulate the interest of cadets in sea, land, and air activities of the CF. This is the intention of cadet participation in CF unit activities, *including the participation in exercises and the firing of weapons*.--http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1133_b.pdf

However, shadowing a reservist on say a major ex, like stalwart guardian etc... is/is not allowed? Right now the Cato's that I have been given say that cadets are allowed to participate in CF unit activities. Would this include the larger ex's where the cadets would be in a "safe zone" as per say, or would the regiment send a few people on the cadet exercise to show them the ropes?

These are just some questions as our corp has never gone on an exercise with the regiment and no one can give me a solid answer.


----------



## rwgill (4 Sep 2006)

qyrang, you are getting far too ahead of yourself here.

There are 3 major OKs that you need in order to participate in anything.

1.  You need your CO's approval.
2.  You need your affiliated unit's CO's approval.
3.  You need the RCO's (through Det) approval.

The CATO deals with this and mentions this.  It also specifically mentions weapons and federal gun legislation.

Larger EXs are far more complex and not only would you require the AU CO's approval, but also the Brigade Commander's and the Commander of the appropriate LFC.  It has been done before, in limited capacity and strict guide lines.

There are also Cadet Regional Orders you may have to look at.

My recommendation to you is, speak with your Cadet Corps' CO.  If the CO says no, then regardless of what any other order says, the answer is no.


----------



## qyrang (4 Sep 2006)

Okay thanks very much, that's all I needed to know.


----------

